# My rat Phantom



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2011)

So I had this project that is going to be a red Phantom but decided to have some fun with it in the mean time. I just threw this together from parts I had lying around and it is a true rat--having a seat done but even then my total is only $45! The paint is rattle can scuff and shoot-coarse steel wool and laquer thinner was the prep. I haven't finished the pinstripe yet and I'm going to retrofit some old lights to LEDs plus make a license plate bracket to go off the left rear dropout. I also have a killer old school tool bag to hang off the seat. I'll update this as I make progress but in the mean time I'm going to ride the wheels off it! I know this isn't going to win any awards for originality because I believe everyone has done the board track thing but I love the look. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just found a pic of what I started with. v/r Shawn


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 31, 2011)

TOP FLIGHT COOOOL,


----------



## serg (Sep 2, 2011)

I like it! A fresh look at classics :o


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Update*

So I finished the pinstripe--tape of course--it is a rat! I also had a different seat done--flat black chassis. Lastly I added the old school tool pouch. I'm thinking of putting one of my Persons sirens on it but don't want to junk it up too much-Thoughts? v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*More Pics*

A couple of 'glamour' pics. I still have to add a Schwinn chainguard decal--if anyone has an extra cheap I'd appreciate it. I also still need to get my lighting done along with teh rear license plate mount. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Rat Phantom Update*

I bent a little tin today and made a license plate/tailight bracket for my rat. The tailight is a Bell Walmart LED light and has several modes of operation. Next I'm gonna retrofit a vintage front light with LED guts. v/r Shawn


----------



## serg (Sep 21, 2011)

*Decal*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-NOS-Org-Schwinn-Bicycle-Phantom-Panther-Guard-Decal-/130577984809?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e670ded29

Now on sale. If you have not bought.


----------

